# What does DJ mean?? double joist??



## national (Feb 6, 2007)

My plan has the floor joist running from side to side but in several places it has lines & calling the simply DJ also one of the DJ's is sitting on a triple 2x10 off of a pier & the other end is right in the middle of a 6 ft door..questions is..the house is only blocked up right now but it is ok for the DJ to sit on double 12 in. laminated beams over the 6 ft door opening or will I have to call the block guys to relocate the doorway? it is a 2 story home with blocks standing 15 high in front but no basement so we made the 6ft door to acces the tall crawspace but didnt know if it is now in the wrong place or if the laminated beams will hold both stories fine..
Thanks,Brian


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

DJ is the abbreviation for Disc Jockey, a person that "spins records" (plays music). Many carpenters enjoy music while working and include a DJ in their contracts.

Actually it's for the DJ series double joist hangers.


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't relocate the doorway. If I understand correctly you added a 6' doorway where the plan didn't specify an opening. I'm assuming you added the double 12" header above the door in hopes that this would be suitable too? 

If you have a 15 block high wall (10') you have plenty of room for an adequate header or beam. Any good lumberyard will have an engineer that can help you select the right size based upon your plans (with any desired modifications). You have to be sure to give them all the info they need so they can determine the loads correctly. 

Typically, a double joist is specified under a nonloadbearing interior wall that runs in the same direction as the joist. Check your plans to see if this is the case - verify that there is no load from above on this wall. In that case, your double 12" header might be just fine but don't take my word for it - have the engineer figure out the right size.


----------

